# 7.3 goods and bads



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I am looking at buying a truck and I found a 96 F250 reg cab long box with 106,XXX miles. It has the 7.3 diesel in it and I just wanted to get some goods and bads about these motors and trucks. I have heard that the 7.3 is one of the best diesels made but I wanted to check with the people on here. It does come with a 7.6 blizzard that the guy used just to plow his driveway with. 

Any input on these motors would be great, especially what I could expect for MPG.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The "good" is that Ford has never had a better diesel engine in their pick up trucks. The "bad" is that they no longer make them.

MPG is all relative to a person's driving habits.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Id love a truck like that, check out my avatar! I dont know much, but from what Ive learned, from the few people I know who have them, their VERY nice, whats the last year they made the 7.3?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

farmerkev;553124 said:


> whats the last year they made the 7.3?


2003........


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok so far it seems like I was correct in my thinking that they are very good engines. Now it only has 106,000 miles on it which is very low for a diesel but at the same time the truck is a 96 meaning it wasn't driven a lot is this good or bad, to me I would htink it's a good thing but I know if vehicles sit too long it's bad for them...


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

as long as it wasn't sitting out in the grass or a dirt lot and frame and body is all rusty its a good thing . i'd run and oasis even tho it older then the super duty gen 7.3's still a good idea in my book . cavitation is common of 7.3 international engine see if the owner and provide some service history on coolant flush's . oil pans and another common issue on these engines they tend it like to rusty out damn shame cause of how much of suck job it is to replace them .


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

my 99 has 180xxx on it runs strong doesnt use almost any oil for the milage, dry as a bone under it, i havnt had any major issues with it, i need glow plugs, glow plug relay and block heater but non of that is a real big deal. i have a 6 speed trans in it which i love. pulls anything i want, sounds great wiht a 4" mbrp exhaust from tubo back w/muffler delete.... good truck!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

their allright! ....considering its the only straight 8 put in pickups. Also, they suck lots of fuel....other than that, overall good engine! :redbounce


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

straight 8? what are you talking about? 7.3 are v engines ,


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tim096;553209 said:


> straight 8? what are you talking about? 7.3 are v engines ,


yup! the only diesel engine with 8 cylinders.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

creativedesigns;553210 said:


> yup! the only diesel engine with 8 cylinders.


Are you sure about that creative???


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess he has never seen a duramax before. Those split front axles in the F250s in that body style were junk from what I hear. Check out the oil pan too and see how rusty it is. They are good motors.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

OhioPlower;553228 said:


> I guess he has never seen a duramax before.


 Or a 6.2 or 6.5 GM diesel either.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

One hundred thousand miles the engine is just broke in good.
The 7.3's a damn good engine. I have driven them since they came out in ambulances. The only time I had one die on me was when a cam sensor went out. Most times they give you warning when it's going out.Our supply hauler ( old squad ) had 389K on it when the engine finally popped. The squad I drive gets 14 mpg mostly city driving. Just look at the oil pan good. Check for rust, it can be a big dollar replacement.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

My boss has a 99 with the 7.3 and its got about 100K on it. Its about dead theres just no power left in her. Now this is a straight up work truck and its worked hard every day of its life. In the summer when lanscaping and in the winter when plowing and salting.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all of the insight!! I am hoping to take a look at it in a week or so if it's still for sale. The ad has been up for a few months and they still have the truck so I'm also hoping they will really be willing to deal on it. Here is a picture of the truck...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would have that 99 looked at. It has some kind of problem with it. At 100K it's just now broke in and should run real well. The Cam sensor may be bad and has not made the engine die yet. Or another sensors bad that's limiting the performance.


----------

